# Germany where to go?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Of to Germany w/c 22nd June, where should we visit ?. We like lakes, rivers and scenery. Not keen on very large cities and will be using "aires".

Will be travelling Dover - Calais and have only about 7-8 days when we reach Calais.

Suggestions please.

Paul and Ann

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Being as you've only got about a week and like rivers then the logical choice is a mosey along the Mosel or the Rhein.

Another option for scenery and lakes would be the Schwarzewald region including Lake Titisee.

Have a good look through the >Germany Touring Forum< theres loads of info there, unlike the 'health and Fitness' forum you're in at the moment :roll: :lol: 
I'll PM a mod to move it.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

PM received and thread moved as suggested.

Thanks Pete

Dave


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't know where to start! Motorhome heaven! Trier, Black Forest, Moselle highly recommended.

Buy lots of red wine in France. Shoping can be difficult - stock up and be prepared - supermarkets can be very specialised.

Like techno things? Speyer ever so good!

Can I come with U?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi 

Some good advice so far. I would tend to try the Mossel, and the Stellplatz there are very good

.......we are off in an hour :lol: :lol: Eurotunnel, Gravelines then straight down to Germany :lol: :lol: 

Doug


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we have just returned from a trip including parts of germany. the best bits of the rhine are from koblenz to mainz in my view. and the mosel is great from koblenz upwards towards trier. none of this is too far from calais for a short trip, and not too much diesel or whatever you run on.

have a great trip

des


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We can recommend the Mosel Valley, plenty of places to stay, plenty of wine, restaurants etc., We particularly like Hero Stellplatz at Klusserath, there are nunerous restaurants within walking distance and you can get a pitch looking out over the river, the baker calls each morning and there is a shop in the village 300 yards away. Cost 7€ per night, Alan.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Germany is calling me as well.  

When I was at school as a 12 year old we went on a school trip and stopped at a village south of Frieberg called Denzligen, Hotel Zum Grunenbaum - I think thats correct. We visited Lake Titisee, Schaffausen and the Rhine falls? even went to see the European Cup Final at Stuttgart - Real Madrid v Rheims.

Would love to go back and its definitely on the plans for very shortly 

Sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mosel valley is lovely from my memory. Was there when I was in the army somewhere around the Nurburgring. Gorgeous!


----------

